# Orange Beach in Nov



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got a question for those of you that are familiar with the Orange Beach area. I've been debating take a trip down to Orange Beach over Thanksgiving week to do some near shore fishing for Bull Reds (i'm from northern Alabama).

Here is my dilema, I have a 17' flats boat. So this is my question: How likely or often would I be able to get out of the jetties in order to do this kind of fishing? From what I heard, the winter months generally bring a wind from the North and the condos block most of the wind causing calmer seas near the beach. I don't have the money to book a charter for 3 days or more of fishing but if I brought my boat i could (weather cooperating). So I'm wondering if it is even worth taking the chance down there to do this or am I wasting my time?

Maybe there's a way around this like if there are plenty of bulls in the perdido pass area or something like that?

Any input or tips/tricks would be appreciated.


----------



## catch 22 (Jan 10, 2011)

Perdido pass is usually pretty good , the only problem you'll have is a steady flow of boat traffic. I would suggest going to fort Morgan and fishing off dixie bar if you have a north wind, being November you should be alright. The reds are thick that time of year, you'll get sick of catching them. You need to keep your eyes out for the work boats wake. It's about 3o miles from ob to fm.


----------



## catch 22 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cut bait is all you need, mullet, spot, Crocker or Elyies. No need for live bait since the reds are bottom feeding and using there sence of smell more than looking for movement.


----------



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there quite a bit of boat traffic in November?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've taken a 17' flats boat out of there quite a bit for tarpon. Pick your days. I have also found myself a ways down the beach when a storm rolled up. That is a wet and pounding ride running parallel to the shore.


----------



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

MrFish said:


> I've taken a 17' flats boat out of there quite a bit for tarpon. Pick your days. I have also found myself a ways down the beach when a storm rolled up. That is a wet and pounding ride running parallel to the shore.



I could only imagine.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

kupizza said:


> Is there quite a bit of boat traffic in November?


No, But it's very hard to answer your question. Some years you would have no problem getting out every day that your are here and some times, no chance. I would just plan on going out and if the weather is bad, have a back up plan. Chances are you will at least be able to fish the pass.


----------



## kupizza (Mar 4, 2014)

My question is probably very hard to answer, there are so many variables. Do people have good luck in the pass during that time of year?


----------

